# TUGBBS forum tops 113,000 users!



## TUGBrian

Still going strong after all these years, and still 100% free to register.

It amazes me that so many owners come to find help, and so many stay to pay it forward to the next "Generation" of owners looking for help!

you should all give yourselves a nice big pat on the back, that sort of kindness is so rare in this world!

(also a huge thank you to the volunteers who keep this place from coming off the tracks, sometimes people forget they are Timeshare owners just like you who spend countless hours trying to make TUG a better place for all owners!)


----------



## DaveNV

And how about a big _*Thank You*_ to your Dad, for starting the whole circus? 

And then to you, for keeping it going, and keeping it viable as things change? 

And then to the Mods and other Volunteers who help make it all flow so easily?

Talk about "paying it forward."  Indeed, Brian!  

Dave


----------



## pedro47

Thanks to your Father and to you Brain. This web site has truly paid for itself.


----------



## Ken555

Nicely done. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## TUGBrian

Certainly cant thank my father and ignore the other owners who all participated in the "prodigy" TUG that was the basis for what we all have today.

It truly was a group of Timeshare owners coming together to share information about Timeshares and Timesharing...that theme has brought us to this 21 years later!


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> Certainly cant thank my father and ignore the other owners who all participated in the "prodigy" TUG that was the basis for what we all have today.




Are there any images of Tug screens from the old BBS days? I didn't discover Tug till about ten years ago, so I missed all that. I'm sure there are some members still around from those days. Anyone have any screen shots to share?

I was online with local dial-up BBS boards in California pre-Internet, (late 1980's), and I remember paying something like $50 a year for three hours a day of online chatting and such.  If there were more than (I think) 50 users logged on at one time, others had to wait till somebody logged off to make room for them to log in.  That was a million years ago. Upgrading my 300baud modem to a 1200baud version made me feel like I'd entered the Space Age. 

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

im not sure even the wayback machine goes back that far, as we are talking about literally the beginning of the internet.

heres as far back as it goes....to 97

https://web.archive.org/web/1997041...meshare-users-group.com/tugbbs/gentopics.html


----------



## TUGBrian

wow, this brought back some memories


----------



## Passepartout

Wow, THAT might even be further back than I remember. I actually paid membership to TUG while it was on Prodigy. Fortunately (or not so), I wasn't as prolific a poster back then. I didn't own a timeshare but was using TUG to research them with the idea of buying. Resale of course. RESALE was the mantra even back then.

Good ideas don't change.

And good people hand good business models to their kids.

Kudos to Bill and Brian Rogers, and to all the volunteers and mods that have made TUG one of- if not THE- best forum on the internet. 

Jim


----------



## Passepartout

Many of those links in the post in #8 still work! What fun to see the names of the participants. I chuckled to myself. No 'handles' in Fern's Cafe (now the Lounge) people used their real names. 

Times change.


----------



## DaveNV

This is awesome, Brian! Love the look and feel of those pages from 1997.  Early HTML was a kick to learn.  Things are SO much better looking now. 

I remember coding my first websites back when the Internet first was getting launched to the public, and then going on to make my sites even better as I learned more.  It wasn't timesharing, but it _was _travel-related.  "How To Live in A Motorhome" was a site I set up to chronicle my travels as I toured full-time in an RV for over a year throughout the western USA.  After I stopped the RV traveling, it became a published booklet I sold online for several years.  Lots of great ideas in those days. 

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

is pretty amazing how far things have come in 20 years.

should be a fun thread to revisit in 20 more....heres to TUG in 2034 =)


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> is pretty amazing how far things have come in 20 years.
> 
> should be a fun thread to revisit in 20 more....heres to TUG in 2034 =)




Do they have any Retirement Home timeshares? Somehow I can't picture a sales pitch tour led by Sophia at Shady Pines. 

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

sure do, they just sell them in 52 week blocks =)


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> sure do, they just sell them in 52 week blocks =)



:hysterical: Yep!

Dave


----------



## kjsgrammy

Brian:  Thanks so VERY much for all the hard work you, the mods & volunteers, do.  I read TUG daily - one of the first things I do while enjoying my first cup of coffee (I think both are my daily "fix"!)

TUG has helped me learn about "resale" - 3 out of our 4 timeshare purchases are resale - wish I had learned about TUG before getting our first.

Also, met one of my best friends thru TUG 

Thanks also to all the guests and members who post their comments and resort reviews.  I personally don't post alot, but because of this website, have learned so much about timesharing.


----------



## pedro47

TUGBrian said:


> sure do, they just sell them in 52 week blocks =)



Brian, that sound like a timeshare sales person statement.


----------



## TUGBrian

pedro47 said:


> Brian, that sound like a timeshare sales person statement.



20+ million and counting!

http://ads.tug2.net =)


----------



## LannyPC

kjsgrammy said:


> TUG has helped me learn about "resale" - 3 out of our 4 timeshare purchases are resale - wish I had learned about TUG before getting our first.



...not to mention all the people who have found TUG in time to rescind a developer purchase and save thousands of dollars as well as helping many owners avoid falling for the upfront fee resale scams.


----------



## MuranoJo

Thanks from me also for the management and moderators of TUG.
Discovered this place about 12 years ago and pop in frequently.

Loved the old '97 threads.  Wondered if the C. Maz was the Maz we see today?  Also, what happened to John Cummings?


----------



## csxjohn

I'd like to add my thanks to everyone involved.  I came here for ideas on how to get rid of some timeshares and have learned more than I could have imagined at the time.


----------



## travs2

Thank you Brian and all the moderators and volunteers who have worked so hard to make this group the BEST resource for timeshare owners.  We appreciate all the work you all do to make this site so informative.  I love how everyone tries to help fellow TUGGERS and go the "extra" mile to make sure vacation dreams come true.  Merry Christmas to all and a Blessed and Happy New Year!


----------



## TUGBrian

broke 71,000 this month!

love that so many owners find TUG month after month!


----------



## b2bailey

*Does this mean you never paid developer price?*



Passepartout said:


> Wow, THAT might even be further back than I remember. I actually paid membership to TUG while it was on Prodigy. Fortunately (or not so), I wasn't as prolific a poster back then. I didn't own a timeshare but was using TUG to research them with the idea of buying. Resale of course. RESALE was the mantra even back then.
> 
> Good ideas don't change.
> 
> And good people hand good business models to their kids.
> 
> Kudos to Bill and Brian Rogers, and to all the volunteers and mods that have made TUG one of- if not THE- best forum on the internet.
> 
> Jim



Jim, I'm guessing your answer is that you have never paid developer price. So that got me to wondering...how many other Tuggers were 'spared' having to pay full price thanks to Tug? Maybe a new thread?


----------



## TUGBrian

you mean like this?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196108  =)


----------



## Passepartout

b2bailey said:


> Jim, I'm guessing your answer is that you have never paid developer price. So that got me to wondering...how many other Tuggers were 'spared' having to pay full price thanks to Tug? Maybe a new thread?



Yup. That's correct. There was a poll earlier this year that showed approximately half of TUGgers bought their first TS resale. Hard to imagine they'd turn around and buy from a developer.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn

Passepartout said:


> Yup. That's correct. There was a poll earlier this year that showed approximately half of TUGgers bought their first TS resale. Hard to imagine they'd turn around and buy from a developer.
> 
> Jim



Here's the thread, I'm also in the half that did not buy from the developer.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214613


----------



## b2bailey

Thank you for some new reading material.


----------



## TUGBrian

approaching 75 thousand now!  should hit it by the end of the year!  pretty amazing number TBH...although IIRC one of the older/original versions of the board topped 100k at one time?  We shall get back there and it will be a glorious celebration!


----------



## vacationhopeful

TUGBrian said:


> approaching 75 thousand now! .... We shall get back there and it will be a glorious celebration!



Free tee shirts for ALL members with over 10,000 posts! :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

I actually did find a large stash of beach towel bags that have the old logo on it (although its just solid blue on a khaki background)

if any member wants one, please email me at tug@tug2.net


----------



## Ken555

How many active users are there within the last six months or a year?


Sent from my iPad


----------



## taterhed

Thanks for all the wonderful support and info!!

 Way to Go!!!!


----------



## Makai Guy

Ken555 said:


> How many active users are there within the last six months or a year?



Last six months - number of registered user accounts with recorded bbs activity since 8 Feb 2015 is 8738.  Does not count banned spammers (118) or folks who read without logging in (no way to tell).


----------



## AnnaS

Impressive - thank you to all!


----------



## topmom101

My friends and family come to me for timeshare advice and I owe it all to TUG. Looking forward to many more years of learning.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

csxjohn said:


> Here's the thread, I'm also in the half that did not buy from the developer.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214613



I'm in the half too, only resale for me


----------



## Cozumel Duo

BMWguynw said:


> And how about a big _*Thank You*_ to your Dad, for starting the whole circus?
> 
> And then to you, for keeping it going, and keeping it viable as things change?
> 
> And then to the Mods and other Volunteers who help make it all flow so easily?
> 
> Talk about "paying it forward."  Indeed, Brian!
> 
> Dave



Well said BMWguynw!


----------



## Peterh1952

I've been a TUG member for about a year and have posted in the BBS on various topics. When do I cease being a 'guest' and become a 'TUG member'?
Thanks for all you do - this is absolutely the best BBS I've ever seen


----------



## DeniseM

Peterh1952 said:


> I've been a TUG member for about a year and have posted in the BBS on various topics. When do I cease being a 'guest' and become a 'TUG member'?
> Thanks for all you do - this is absolutely the best BBS I've ever seen



After you paid for your TUG membership, you received an email with a members' code to add to your user profile, to change your status to member.  For a walk-through, click on BBS Help, and scroll down to the last link on the page.


----------



## TUGBrian

Missed the update of this thread last month, but we topped 75,000 members here on the forum!


----------



## pedro47

Passepartout said:


> Wow, THAT might even be further back than I remember. I actually paid membership to TUG while it was on Prodigy. Fortunately (or not so), I wasn't as prolific a poster back then. I didn't own a timeshare but was using TUG to research them with the idea of buying. Resale of course. RESALE was the mantra even back then.
> 
> Good ideas don't change.
> 
> And good people hand good business models to their kids.
> 
> Kudos to Bill and Brian Rogers, and to all the volunteers and mods that have made TUG one of- if not THE- best forum on the internet.
> 
> Jim



Kudos to father & son, and to all the past & current volunteers, moderators and TUG's members. You men and women have made this the #1 timeshare website on the internet for the past twenty (20) plus years.


----------



## Dori

Absolutely! Kudos and thanks to all.

Dori


----------



## Sunshine10

Congratulations!  I Love this site. You and all the other members do so much to help so many. Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you to all of you for sharing your knowledge, experiences and opinions!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Quite an achievement! Congratulations and thanks to all those moderators behind the scenes who helped to make it possible.


Richard


----------



## silentg

Congratulations on your achievement. I was a member back in the email days, took a break for a few years then renewed my membership in 2005. Used to take part in the Sunday night chats...they were fun and friendly. I have been saved from bad deals and have made some great ones thanks to TUG! Also, enjoy reading and writing resort reviews. Best place for true timeshare advice!
Silentg


----------



## decadude

*glad to be a member*

Glad to be a member of the growing toward 100,000 members.

Maybe one day I will have 100 post with having helped other members


----------



## tonyg

Too bad the chat times came to an end, led to a lot of tired Monday's tho. I think 75,000 members is a gross exaggeration and a more accurate figure would be the number of active members in the last 3 months. I've been here for 17 years and the post count only reflects the posts since the last major forum change. Are we talking paying members or members and guests. 75 K paying members would bring in over a million a year !


----------



## TUGBrian

the number only reflects the bbs forum registrations.  The forums are free and open to the public, no payment is required to register and participate here, and there never has been.

its 100% accurate in terms of forum registrations, the count is always displayed at the bottom of the forum homepage.


----------



## TUGBrian

figured id just add to this existing thread and edit the original post...but we topped 78,000 registered users today!

Still going strong and closing in on 23 years old!


----------



## Slinger

TUGBrian said:


> figured id just add to this existing thread and edit the original post...but we topped 78,000 registered users today!
> 
> Still going strong and closing in on 23 years old!



TUG is an amazingly helpful place for those looking to buy into a travel/vacation package. We can only hope that the word continues to spread and save people time, money and the hassle of overpaying.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I wish every timeshare owner knew about TUG.   There are too many companies taking advantage of disenchanted owners, and this forum could help so many of them.  A simple internet search is all they need to find TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

hit 79,000 just a few days ago!  looks like we might be able to celebrate 80,000 users for TUGs 23rd birthday next month!


----------



## Elli

TUGBrian said:


> hit 79,000 just a few days ago!  looks like we might be able to celebrate 80,000 users for TUGs 23rd birthday next month!


Great, Brian, keep it up !!


----------



## icydog

*Good Job Brian*

I'm wishing you luck on your birthday wish of 80,000 members.  That's a hell of a lot of timeshare owners.  CONGRATS! And thanks for all your hard work. Marylyn


----------



## TUGBrian

doh, we cleaned up a bunch of spam/old/fake/bot registrations before the upgrade...back down to 78k or so =(


----------



## pedro47

Who is the oldest Tug living member?


----------



## dioxide45

pedro47 said:


> Who is the oldest Tug living member?


That would be hard to tell as not everyone inputs their birth date in to their personal details.


----------



## Makai Guy

dioxide45 said:


> That would be hard to tell as not everyone inputs their birth date in to their personal details.


Plus, I expect some of those registered folks have deceased.  Unless someone knows them and notifies us of their  passing, there is no way for us to know.


----------



## TUGBrian

strong registration numbers since the upgrade!  seems like the new forums are way easier to find in search engines!

back up over 78,000 after the mass delete before the upgrade!  outstanding!


----------



## pedro47

I am surprised that most Tuggers purchase their first timeshare resale. Because in the early development and years of the timeshare industry in the United States. The majority of timeshare resorts were brand new or converted  hotels /motels. There was no resell market. This is my opinion only. We purchased our first timeshare from a developer. But the second one we purchase resale and saved big, big dollars.

I tell everyone about this website and how much knowledge is on this site. I tell them that individual posting on this website are individuals, who exactly owned a timeshare property.

Second thought, I do understand why most Tuggers purchase resell. 78,000 Tuggers represents only a very small numbers  of timeshare owners. Thus, Tuggers are some smart educated consumers.


----------



## TUGBrian

eh, i wouldnt go so far as to say that most tuggers first buy is resale.

I would say that the vast majority of folks after finding TUG, their next buy is resale however!


also 78,000 only represents this version of the forums, when we moved to vbulletin in the mid 2000s we could not migrate or "upgrade" from that forum software so we had to start over from scratch with 0 =)

add on top of that, the hundreds of thousands of individual visitors that come to the TUG websites that dont join or register, but just get information...and our footprint is a bit bigger!


----------



## NiteMaire

TUGBrian said:


> eh, i wouldnt go so far as to say that most tuggers first buy is resale.
> 
> I would say that the vast majority of folks after finding TUG, their next buy is resale however!
> 
> 
> also 78,000 only represents this version of the forums, when we moved to vbulletin in the mid 2000s we could not migrate or "upgrade" from that forum software so we had to start over from scratch with 0 =)
> 
> add on top of that, the hundreds of thousands of individual visitors that come to the TUG websites that dont join or register, but just get information...and our footprint is a bit bigger!


I fit that category.  Purchased first one from developer.  Discovered TUG years later (I was okay with the price when I purchased).  Next 2 purchases were both resale.  Saved a fortune thanks to what I learned on TUG.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## BellaWyn

TUGBrian said:


> add on top of that, the hundreds of thousands of individual visitors that come to the TUG websites that dont join or register, but just get information...and our footprint is a bit bigger!


   ... a "bit" bigger...?   That's an modest understatement right?


----------



## TUGBrian

and back over 79,000 as of today!  board is seeing incredible amounts of traffic since the upgrade...should have migrated to xenforo long ago!


----------



## AnnaS

Congrats Brian!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wish every timeshare owner knew about TUG.   There are too many companies taking advantage of disenchanted owners, and this forum could help so many of them.  A simple internet search is all they need to find TUG.


I agree, I found this forum as I wanted to find a way to take more economical vacations and TUG has allowed me to purchase on the resale market 3 timeshares that I love. I love TUG and all of the advice I have received.


----------



## pedro47

Every time I visited a resort I talked about this web site and how helpful it is.


----------



## TUGBrian

pedro47 said:


> Every time I visited a resort I talked about this web site and how helpful it is.




its no surprise how many folks put "someone I met on vacation" or "another owner I met at the pool but forgot their name" in the referral section when joining!

there is no better advertising than direct word of mouth from owner to owner!


----------



## tinkerbell2

TUGBrian said:


> its no surprise how many folks put "someone I met on vacation" or "another owner I met at the pool but forgot their name" in the referral section when joining!
> 
> there is no better advertising than direct word of mouth from owner to owner!



Thanks to TUG, when I first got into timeshares, I bought resale ....I didn't even know it existed back then... I learned so much on this site and I continue to spread the word ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire

[Meant to quote Brian's response that it was over 79,000...picked the wrong quote.]
I get excited every time I login and see the number climb. I can't wait to see it at 100,000, then 1,000,000 and beyond!  TUG will get there, and I'll be proud to say I was there when it happened.


----------



## GT75

Congratulations Brian to you and your Dad.       Thanks for all of your hard work in keeping us informed.


----------



## TUGBrian

certainly increasing in activity on the forums since the upgrade, we are close to 80,000 now and its only been a month!

you only have yourselves to thank, this forum would not exist without the great folks that participate on it for no other reason than to make the most of their timesharing situation and "pay it forward" to those who are in the shoes they were in at one time in their timeshare journey!


----------



## vacationtime1

The real excitement is whether reaching the 80,000 member benchmark happens before or after reaching the 200,000 Discussion thread benchmark!


----------



## TUGBrian

i noticed that too!

500 new posts...or 90 new members!


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like we will hit 80k first!


----------



## TUGBrian

and its official, we have broken 80,000 registered users here on the forums!

and this last 1000 were in record time in just over a month!  wonder how fast we can get to 81k!


----------



## Panina

Congrats! You have provided a great service for timeshare owners. Word keeps spreading, tug will keep growing.


----------



## TUGBrian

vacationtime1 said:


> The real excitement is whether reaching the 80,000 member benchmark happens before or after reaching the 200,000 Discussion thread benchmark!



appears we crossed 200,000 individual threads over the weekend!


----------



## TUGBrian

broke 81,000 today, again in just over a month!  

Certainly the new forum upgrade is resulting in far more folks finding and registering on the site!


----------



## pedro47

Maybe TimeshareMagazine will give You a plug for free. We are always tell folks about his magazine.


----------



## WalnutBaron

Congratulations, Brian. It must be very satisfying to see your creation grow to such prominence and influence. TUG is a godsend for all of us timeshare owners, and a great community of good folks!


----------



## TUGBrian

its certainly a good thing to see so many more people finding the forum when searching for help with their timeshares!

the amount of traffic to the forum from organic google searches has increased so much since the upgrade, we should have done this long ago!


----------



## BellaWyn

Maybe but migrating to something new can be daunting.  The fact is that it got done and rather successfully.  Look forward, not back.  Good things happened as a result of the change.


----------



## dioxide45

pedro47 said:


> Maybe TimeshareMagazine will give You a plug for free. We are always tell folks about his magazine.


Do you mean TimeSharing Today?


----------



## TUGBrian

Broke 82,000 and I didnt even notice! also again just over a month!  so many more people finding the TUG forums each and every week!  its wonderful!


----------



## TUGBrian

and over 83,000 in just over another month!  kudos to all those who post here and provide help and info to all Timeshare owners!


----------



## pedro47

Yes! That is correct name.


dioxide45 said:


> Do you mean TimeSharing Today?


----------



## Kekelly111

TUGBrian said:


> Still going strong after all these years, and still 100% free to register.
> 
> It amazes me that so many owners come to find help, and so many stay to pay it forward to the next "Generation" of owners looking for help!
> 
> you should all give yourselves a nice big pat on the back, that sort of kindness is so rare in this world!
> 
> (also a huge thank you to the volunteers who keep this place from coming off the tracks, sometimes people forget they are Timeshare owners just like you who spend countless hours trying to make TUG a better place for all owners!)


----------



## Kekelly111

Brian - I joined over a month ago yet I still show up as a guest   How long does it take to be a member?

Kekelly111


----------



## TUGBrian

Kekelly111 said:


> Brian - I joined over a month ago yet I still show up as a guest   How long does it take to be a member?
> 
> Kekelly111



Hi Kelly, you can set this in your profile yourself here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

or let me know, and when i get back in the office Ill do it for you!


----------



## TUGBrian

and we hit 84,000 over the weekend!  So thankful that more and more owners are finding the forums to get (and hopefully give) help and advice about Timeshares!


----------



## TUGBrian

Just broke 85,000 today!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TUGBrian said:


> Just broke 85,000 today!


Brian, this is so awesome...


----------



## pedro47

The goal for next year 2018 should be 90,000 and I feel if we all continue to work together and keep on spreading these three (3) words  “Knowledge is Power” about timeshare.


----------



## TUGBrian

shouldnt have much problem at all hitting 90k, this is always the slowest time of the year traffic wise to the site.


----------



## WalnutBaron

80,000 in April. 85,000 in November. At the rate things are going, there's a decent chance of hitting 100,000 by Christmas 2018. Time to start planning the BIG TUG PARTY!!!


----------



## dioxide45

--Deleted--


----------



## TUGBrian

and we have broken 86,000!!!

even despite December being the slowest month of the year, the huge pickup in january has taken us over 86k!!

amazing how many owners continue to find these forums in their searches for help with timeshares!  Everyone can thank themselves for their participation and sharing of threads/discussions/links on social media!!


----------



## pedro47

That is just outstanding; the goal for the 2018 is to break 90,000 thousands members.


----------



## Panina

Amazing how many Tuggers there are

Happy to be a member, now to 90,000 before long


----------



## TUGBrian

pedro47 said:


> That is just outstanding; the goal for the 2018 is to break 90,000 thousands members.



indeed, at this rate we will hit 90k before mid year easily!


----------



## gdstuart

TUGBrian said:


> Still going strong after all these years, and still 100% free to register.
> 
> It amazes me that so many owners come to find help, and so many stay to pay it forward to the next "Generation" of owners looking for help!
> 
> you should all give yourselves a nice big pat on the back, that sort of kindness is so rare in this world!
> 
> (also a huge thank you to the volunteers who keep this place from coming off the tracks, sometimes people forget they are Timeshare owners just like you who spend countless hours trying to make TUG a better place for all owners!)


Yep, this site is the best.  We're in SFO on our return from a week in Hawaii, where the TUG site came in very handy to evaluate the [outrageously overpriced] offer that Marriott put on the table.  Never had so much fun saying NO and then enjoying the incentive they gave me!  Same goes for our second week at the Westin Princeville.  Many changes coming the Westin/Vistana program, and TUG is on top of it, as usual.  So so SOOOOO  glad I found TUG!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

And crossed 87,000 early this morning!  More owners finding TUG every day is a great thing!


----------



## pedro47

That is so wonderful, 90,000 is on the horizon.


----------



## AnnaS

TUGBrian said:


> And crossed 87,000 early this morning!  More owners finding TUG every day is a great thing!



Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Fatula

I found tugbbs to be much more "nice" than other timeshare forums where all you hear about is how terrible timeshare is. It certainly can be for many, but not for everyone. It's nice to hear from some positive folks as we are. So, I signed up and paid the fee. Glad to help support the site. Hopefully, we can provide some value with some useful piece of info for someone.

I tend to be super obsessive about getting the most value for the least money, so, sorry in advance to those I might annoy!


----------



## TUGBrian

Annnnd as of tonight, we broke 88,000!  love to see so many more folks finding TUG shortly after buying to discover the resale market!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

And we crossed 89,000 over the weekend!  closing in on 90k within the next month or so!


----------



## dioxide45

How many people are actually active on the BBS in the past six months? 90K is a great number, but people don't unregister when they die, sell their timeshares or just stop coming. Just curious how many people are actually active, either posting, reading or logging in.


----------



## TUGBrian

not sure, it doesnt give that metric anywhere i can see.

I did find a search that shows 4000+ individual users have logged into the forums in the last 30 days.  3000 of which have posted a thread or a reply.

given there are roughly 3 to 4x as many folks browsing the forums that arent logged in compared to users that are (for example right now there are 460 users reading hte forums that arent logged in vs 160 that are), thats a pretty hefty number of active folks!


----------



## TUGBrian

some other nifty stats show (since the beginning of the year) roughly 50 new threads a day, and 400+ new posts every day.

most posts in a day for 2018 was on April 17th with nearly 600 of them.

lowest was feb 17th with 274


----------



## TravelTime

Hip Hip Hooray! Looking forward to 100K!


----------



## djpotts50

Nice, 100,000 is within reach.


----------



## Larry M

TUGBrian said:


> not sure, it doesnt give that metric anywhere i can see.


I only log in about 1 time in 5, if I have something to post. If the BBS had an option to "Keep me logged in" I would use it and you would have more information.


----------



## Makai Guy

Larry M said:


> I only log in about 1 time in 5, if I have something to post. If the BBS had an option to "Keep me logged in" I would use it and you would have more information.


Ummm...  There's a box right beside the Login button that you can check ...

Be sure you allow your system to save cookies from tugbbs.com.


----------



## TUGBrian

Hi Larry! the board actually has such a feature here:


----------



## TUGBrian

ha..doug Tree'd me!

but I posted a pic..so there =D


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

Steve Fatula said:


> I found tugbbs to be much more "nice" than other timeshare forums ....So, I signed up and paid the fee. Glad to help support the site. Hopefully, we can provide some value with some useful piece of info for someone.
> 
> I tend to be super obsessive about getting the most value for the least money, so, sorry in advance to those I might annoy!



Hi Steve ,
Per at least one of my prior posts /
 TUG Brian actually runs a forum for people with mild OCD - who own timeshares 
LOL 

FYI - I liked your recent pictures & posts from Spain . 
Those are on my radar - for a down the road / sometime vacation .


----------



## vacationtime1

90,000 TUG members.


----------



## NiteMaire

vacationtime1 said:


> 90,000 TUG members.


When I logged in earlier, there were 89,999. Can't wait to hit 6 figures!

Edit: # was 89,999 not 89,900.


----------



## pedro47

Please spread the word TUG needs 101 new members to hit 90,000.
The one extra is for that skeptical person.


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like we hit 90k this morning!


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> looks like we hit 90k this morning!



Brian, does your Dad know about these kind of numbers? Is he surprised or impressed by it?

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

I believe he still reads the newsletter every saturday, and we talk regularly thru email (mostly about the grandbaby though).  

He is of course pleased that TUG is still alive and kicking =)


----------



## NiteMaire

I started a poll asking if we'd hit 221K discussions, 2M messages, or 100K members first. Please read the rest and vote here:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...scussions-2m-messages-or-100k-members.277436/


----------



## AnnaS

NiteMaire said:


> I started a poll asking if we'd hit 221K discussions, 2M messages, or 100K members first. Please read the rest and vote here:
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...scussions-2m-messages-or-100k-members.277436/



Done


----------



## TUGBrian

and broke 91k last night!


----------



## AnnaS

TUGBrian said:


> and broke 91k last night!



Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## vacationhopeful

Brian ....

Start saving for the BIG MEMBER PARTY when the user number hits 100,000 ....


----------



## breezez

Brian,

Brian out of 91K users how many are active, i.e post at least once a week?

Just curious, I see new people asking questions, but most answers come from a much smaller group of people.

Anyway, thanks for the service I have learned a lot from it and have also enjoyed paying it forward to others when  I can.


----------



## Panina

TUGBrian said:


> and broke 91k last night!


Congrats to TUG.  The fact that we keep growing shows timesharing is here to stay.


----------



## Panina

breezez said:


> Brian,
> 
> Brian out of 91K users how many are active, i.e post at least once a week?
> 
> Just curious, I see new people asking questions, but most answers come from a much smaller group of people.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the service I have learned a lot from it and have also enjoyed paying it forward to others when  I can.


Probably there are many lookers who observe and learn but just aren’t participating in the dialogue. Every time I look there are many people logged on.


----------



## pedro47

The new Tug goal for 2018 should be to hit 91,100 by December 31, 2018.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Congrats @TUGBrian on building a community of value for so many. I have learned a lot here.


----------



## FrankB

Congrats! I hope to comment more and continue to learn!


----------



## TUGBrian

breezez said:


> Brian,
> 
> Brian out of 91K users how many are active, i.e post at least once a week?
> 
> Just curious, I see new people asking questions, but most answers come from a much smaller group of people.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the service I have learned a lot from it and have also enjoyed paying it forward to others when  I can.



clicking on the "members" list at the top will give you a list of members and post counts if it helps!

i usually base activity on the little box at the right on the homepage of the forum that shows current logged in users and guests (ie active browsers that are on the site).

on average its 600 - 900 or so (much higher on newsletter days)


----------



## TUGBrian

And just this week we broke 92,000!

as we enter the "slow" season for TUG which are the last 3 months of the year oct/nov/dec!

Still amazing that so many owners continue to find TUG when searching for help with their Timeshares!


----------



## pedro47

The goal for next year should be 93,000. Good job Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian

we should easily hit 93k by january!


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Congrats @TUGBrian Tug is the best way to educate timeshare buyers, avoid scams and build credibility that expands the resale market and enables owners to exit without losing their shirt.  I've learned a lot!


----------



## AnnaS

Congrats Brian!


----------



## Kel

Congrats and thanks Brian!  I found and joined TUG in 1997.  We bought our Marriott Desert Springs II in 1996.  TUG members showed me how to make the most of our timeshare.  The only mistake we made was buying direct from Marriott.  And, we are still ahead of the game.  We are still happy with our purchase and of all of the trips we’ve taken.  I don’t think we would have done as much traveling if we hadn’t bought a timeshare.  Happy Travels!


----------



## TUGBrian

Broke 93,000 early this morning!  great start to the new year!


----------



## Steve Fatula

100k here we come, this year.


----------



## pedro47

I feel the projective goal for the end of June 30, 2019 should be around 95,500.


----------



## TUGBrian

keep liking and sharing our posts on facebook and or liking/retweeting them on twitter!  plenty of other owners out there who havent yet found TUG!

Or just keep posting great threads!

the bulk of people who find the forums do so when googling a subject and finding a thread on the forums pop up with the answer!


----------



## Sandy VDH

TUGBrian said:


> im not sure even the wayback machine goes back that far, as we are talking about literally the beginning of the internet.
> 
> heres as far back as it goes....to 97
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/1997041...meshare-users-group.com/tugbbs/gentopics.html



This dates back to my joining in the fall of 1997.  Fern was the organizer of the first TUGgers Cruise we got together back in 2005, I was the agent for it.  Fern has passed, but I still get a FB reminder for her birthday.  Kathy Q who was in the original cruise group, then eventually became an agent working for me as also has passed. 

This nostalgic thread has reminded me of those we have lost along the way.


----------



## AnnaS

TUGBrian said:


> Broke 93,000 early this morning!  great start to the new year!


----------



## TUGBrian

Just noticed we hit 94,000 this evening!


----------



## NiteMaire

TUGBrian said:


> Just noticed we hit 94,000 this evening!


Can't wait for the next 6,000!


----------



## TUGBrian

keep liking TUG on facebook and other social media sites with links to the forum!

over 9000 followers on facebook, yet less than 50 have ever "recommended" TUG and only 1 or two like our daily facebook posts!

we need to bump those numbers up =)


https://www.facebook.com/TimeshareUsersGroup/


----------



## pedro47

The goal is 6,000 by December 31,2019. 
Let spread the word on Facebook and other social media.


----------



## TUGBrian

and broke 95,000 today!


----------



## AnnaS

TUGBrian said:


> and broke 95,000 today!



Nice!!!!


----------



## pedro47

Outstanding! The December 31, 2019 goal is to add 5,000 more members to TUG. Let’s Do It.


----------



## OldGuy

That's a lot of users to break.  Ouch!


----------



## TUGBrian

and passed 96,000 yesterday!


----------



## TUGBrian

and just loaded the page to see we are dead on 97,000 right now!





be sure to share and like TUG posts on facebook as most are links to the forums so other owners can find us!


----------



## TUGBrian

And 98,000 earlier this week!  chugging along with every new owner that is lucky enough to find us and get help/info from other owners!


----------



## AnnaS

TUGBrian said:


> And 98,000 earlier this week!  chugging along with every new owner that is lucky enough to find us and get help/info from other owners!



Nicely done! Congrats!


----------



## pedro47

TUGBrian said:


> And 98,000 earlier this week!  chugging along with every new owner that is lucky enough to find us and get help/info from other owners!


Congratulations Brian, the goal is 100,000. Let’s Do It.


----------



## TUGBrian

99,000 as of this morning!  so close to 100k as we enter into 2020!


----------



## AnnaS

TUGBrian said:


> 99,000 as of this morning!  so close to 100k as we enter into 2020!


----------



## pedro47

The magic number is 1,000 new members by 12/31/2019 at 11:59 PM.


----------



## TUGBrian

closing in on 10,000 facebook likes...more shares are needed!


----------



## TUGBrian

so close to 100k!  should hit it today!


----------



## pedro47

Just Outstanding TUGBrian. Please share when its happen.


----------



## pedro47

Suggestion Only to boast membership drive can you give the followings:
1. Member 99,999 a year one TUG Membership. 
2. Member 100,000 and Member 100,001 a two (2) years TUG Membership. 

*Remember these are suggestions only....* *LOL*


----------



## TUGBrian

best I can tell registered user number 100,000 is @*SteelersMom *


Thanks for setting a truly incredible milestone for TUG!


----------



## AnnaS

Awesome Brian!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## pedro47

*To the 100,000 member of TUG. Welcome !!!!!!!!

To: SteelersMom...Welcome To The TUG. "Where Knowledge is Power"  by Bacon*


----------



## Panina

Wow, wow, wow, congratulations


----------



## WinniWoman

Fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## TUGBrian

didnt even notice we crossed over 101,000 a few weeks back!  

Timeshare owners still lucky enough to find us to get the help they need in our 27th year in operation!


----------



## JerseyJim

Woo Hoo


----------



## TUGBrian

over 102,000 this week!

Folks are definitely discussing or even thinking about travel less and less as COVID continues to disrupt just about everything in 2020


----------



## AnnaS

Definitely no where the normal travelers this year/so far.....less people googling a timeshare a developer is trying to sell.  

Of course, we are all missing traveling - many discussions on it and COVID, how it has effected all of us in life besides the travel portion.

Nice to come here to discuss, get distracted & still read about some that have been able to travel and are planning on doing so.

Nice Number regardless!!!!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

quite a slowdown due to COVID for sure with TUG not being spared from the rest of the vacation industry....but we still managed to cross 103,000 registered users!


----------



## pedro47

Outstanding, now the new goal is 103, 100 by December 31, 2020.


----------



## TUGBrian

104,000 as of this weekend!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Congratulations Brian


----------



## pedro47

Congratulations. The new goal is 105,000 members by July 4, 2021.


----------



## AnnaS

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mamasnow

We bought our timeshare at Marriott Canyon Villas in April 2002, before the place was even built out. Don't know what year I found you, but the first "bookmark" for Tugg was TuggBBS, and enjoy reading about other's experiences and adventures. Have enjoyed our MVC week and found it so easy in the early days to rent additional weeks rather than buying more, never got into the points systems.I read this site every couple of days and have decided we will probably try to sell our week in next couple of years. Of course, we lost our April 2020 week completely and the insurance did not help, but for 2021 we exchanged for MR in the hope that by next fall we can take a few trips and use up our huge number of Marriott Rewards points.  Looking forward to returning in April 2022 to Phoenix.


----------



## TUGBrian

and over 105,000 now!


----------



## pedro47

TUGBrian said:


> and over 105,000 now!


The new goal is now 105, 100 by July 1, 2021. 
Good luck.


----------



## MrockStar

Thank you Brian, and Mod's you guys/gals are the best.


----------



## AnnaS

TUGBrian said:


> and over 105,000 now!



Nice!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

106,000 this week!


----------



## silentg

That’s great!


----------



## TUGBrian

107,000 as of this morning!


----------



## pedro47

That is just an outstanding accomplishment. IMHO


----------



## AnnaS




----------



## TUGBrian

crossed the 108,000 mark and I missed it!

the facebook pages are continuing to grow as well with thousands more finding us that way!


----------



## pedro47

TUGBrian said:


> crossed the 108,000 mark and I missed it!
> 
> the facebook pages are continuing to grow as well with thousands more finding us that way!


 the goal for 2021 is 109,000


----------



## rickandcindy23

There has never been a better way to learn about timeshare.  People are so incredibly helpful here.  I joined in 2005 and have always been impressed with the knowledge shared here by those who know their systems so well.  It's been a godsend.  Thank you Brian and thanks to your dad for fulfilling this need for those of us who love timeshare.  

The reviews are incredibly helpful.  For those who do not write them, please consider spending a few minutes writing reviews for your stays.  It helps me decide if I want to stay in a particular place or if I want to find something better.  I write lots of them.  It's something I can do.


----------



## TUGBrian

109,000 as of this morning!

starting 2022 off great!


----------



## Ty1on

Cowabunga


----------



## Bill4728

Congratulations Brian


----------



## AnnaS

Congrats Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian

110,000 this week!!!!


----------



## pedro47

Congratulations to the Tug Team and all it’s members.
Because of the many Tug members this community is still growing.


----------



## TUGBrian

111k!


----------



## TUGBrian

and 112k this week!


----------



## pedro47

outsdtanding news. I just renew my TUG Membeship for another 3 years.


----------



## MrockStar

Awesome


----------



## TUGBrian

113,000 today!


----------



## rickandcindy23

TUGBrian said:


> 113,000 today!


Incredible!  I love TUG.


----------



## CO skier

Everybody who is anybody in the timeshare world reads TUG.


----------



## pedro47

Excellent,  I tell everyone about this great website.


----------

